# The ark synagogue



## Mikeymutt (Sep 17, 2014)

Visited this a few months back..I know it's been done before a few times.but I loved this place,and is still up there in my top explores.i love the littles rooms hidden everywhere,this place was like the tardis,bigger on the inside than it looks on the outside..full of Jewish artefacts everywhere.so thought I would share my take on the ark.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 18, 2014)

Stunning, put my photos to shame from this place. I need to go back. Thanks for sharing


----------



## tumble112 (Sep 18, 2014)

Even though this is a well documented building, you have made it seem like a new find. Obviously a lot to see here, nicely done.


----------



## HughieD (Sep 18, 2014)

Stunning place - stunning pictures there Mikeymutt.


----------



## kevdyas (Sep 18, 2014)

Great photos, love the bit of grain to them!


----------



## Lone Wanderer (Sep 18, 2014)

Amazing photos


----------



## cuboard (Sep 18, 2014)

So many amazing details in this place, need to get down here asap!


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 18, 2014)

makes a big change from the usual shots, loving the hoover shot quality


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 18, 2014)

Cheers mate..thought I would avoid to many of the usual shots..the hoover was so random just sitting there


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Sep 19, 2014)

Sum nice light and great shots u even made a hoover look enlightened

pullin up and stackin that parquet floor looks a pile of laughs:arghh:


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 19, 2014)

This is a superb collection with loads of new angles.Thanks for showing.


----------



## Dugie (Sep 24, 2014)

Some cracking shots you have there mate. Some different angles as well. Really good shots.

Dugie


----------



## Onmyown (Sep 24, 2014)

Some great shots there fella, would love to see this..


----------

